# First Labels



## closetwine (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=178

What do yall think?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 2, 2010)

*I just figured out how to upload...*

So, this is the basic idea the rest just have the different kind, (instead of Peach).


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice label. I like the idea of one main label and then just changing the name. It is just so much easier. Again great job.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 2, 2010)

very beautiful!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 14, 2010)

*New stuff...*

I don't love the SP label yet... Others are already bottled and waiting on these labels.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 15, 2010)

i really like the apple cinnamon label. 

i do like the idea of using a similar label for each. the dirt road pic looks good.


----------



## Catfish (Nov 15, 2010)

You are very creative. Great ideas!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks all! The 'dirt road' is actually my driveway, it's only about 50 yds long and we live on a rural highway right now! lol!


----------

